# Help with dispute!!



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, everybody!
 Who has one like this, and what's the story behind the embossed scene??


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2008)

..trying to get a better shot...wish I had 3 hands!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 6, 2008)

never saw it, you'll get a better pic with a more subtle back ground.  There is too much going on on the computer screen and it interferes with the embossing... what does it say?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't get any pics of this because it's too clear.. hey, does that qualify as an oxymoron? it says " HONEST MEASURE FULL 1/4 PINT NO DISPUTE ABOUT THIS" I want to let somebody else out there tell the story behind this depiction before I humiliate myself with my own theory! -Charlie


----------



## woody (Dec 7, 2008)

Seems to be a dispute about the first person to discover something.
 Maybe the North pole???


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

OK...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of images from which I think this bottle's rendition were inspired:

 http://www.ub.uit.no/northernlights/eng/peary02.htm

 http://history1900s.about.com/library/photos/blypeary1.htm


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 7, 2008)

Robert Edwin Peary 
[size=+1]Rear Admiral, United States Navy [/size]
http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/roberted.htm
 First person to be given credit for reaching  the North pole. Flask dates about 1909 to 1910


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 7, 2008)

That's a cool bottle you have there.

     I got a giggle because we refer to the slick waranteed and guaranteed flasks as hysterical flasks rather than historicals.Yours is actually very historical.I would imagine it is fairly valuable also.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 7, 2008)

that is a very cool flask!  There was actually a dispute as to whether he actually made it to the north pole, or just kinda took a picture at a random place, arranged his data accordingly and came back!  I guess they almost or did get lost, and barley limped out of the arctic...

 even today it is still disputed and I saw a show not long ago where they used the horizon in his picture to prove he was at the north pole.  His original summit point is still lost, but the pole has traveled since then so it cant actually be tracked.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Cyberdigger 
       Nice flask there. Sorry can't tell ya anything about it other than it's a real cool piece . Been to the Attic circle myself  .Even made a jump there wasn't directly on the pole but with in the circle I know .The air is very thin there and cold you would not believe .Fell like a rock and the ice is like hitting a brick .Was left there to call Chinooks in and like to froze to death .Attic temp +Prop wash you will freeze .That would look good beside my opposite pole piece .
   bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Bill.. yeah, they would look good side by side! I'll tell you something about this bottle that I find pertainent.. that the Perry discovery was in 1909, so that's the earliest it could possibly have been made.. but it's hand-finished.. so there goes my long-held supposition that 1903 was the ABM demarcation line. I would love to know at exactly what time the last hand-tooled lip was born.. aside from the obvious exceptions,.. just to know when I can finally say that an original  hand-finished bottle is definitely 100 years old.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a local hutch from 1914 and a one of a kind blob beer with a date code for 1916 on it so there were cases of tooled tops into the teens at least. oh and nice bottle!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I always wondered if there were any others out there.  I have one also, have had it for many, many years.
 I believe the North Pole referance is correct for the bottle.
 What I always enjoyed about this flask is the person has the American flag in one hand, and a bottle (flask?) in the other.
 Do not believe the 1903 date, the slug plate bottles were hand finished up into WWI.  The small runs of bottles produced with the slug plates were more easily done by hand.  To set up a machine to make 100 bottles was not pratical at first.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 11, 2008)

Naval Commander Robert Peary announced to the world that he had reached the North Pole on Sept 5th, 1909. The North Pole was the "last" attainable challenge facing man, at that time. Not long after his announcement, Frederick Cook announced that his party had reached the Pole on April 21st, 1908, a year earlier. Cook was not able to provide proof and Peary scoffed at him. The world went along with Peary, especially after Cook was subsequently found guilty of mail fraud.
 To this day, Peary's claim is still disputed (he never produced paper diaries/logs), but the bottle was issued in something like 1911, to commemorate the dispute and it depicts Peary discovering the North Pole and his claim to it.
 Bill

 There is a write-up on that flask in a 1995 Bottle mag, I just can't find it


----------



## towhead (Dec 12, 2008)

Pictures of clear, embossed bottles come out pretty good for me when I put them on the deck or porch railing, get a little lower than the bottle and point thru the bottle to the sky at an upward angle....


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 13, 2008)

I found the article, or writeup. It's in the "Digger McDirt" column (page 50) of the May 1995 issue of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine.
 Bill


----------



## div2roty (Dec 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Bill.. yeah, they would look good side by side! I'll tell you something about this bottle that I find pertainent.. that the Perry discovery was in 1909, so that's the earliest it could possibly have been made.. but it's hand-finished.. so there goes my long-held supposition that 1903 was the ABM demarcation line. I would love to know at exactly what time the last hand-tooled lip was born.. aside from the obvious exceptions,.. just to know when I can finally say that an original  hand-finished bottle is definitely 100 years old.


 
 There is evidence that a Delaware company made hutches around 1920, I just can't remember the exact date.


----------



## annienme (Feb 3, 2020)

cyberdigger said:


> Hey, everybody!
> Who has one like this, and what's the story behind the embossed scene??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## annienme (Feb 3, 2020)

druggistnut said:


> Naval Commander Robert Peary announced to the world that he had reached the North Pole on Sept 5th, 1909. The North Pole was the "last" attainable challenge facing man, at that time. Not long after his announcement, Frederick Cook announced that his party had reached the Pole on April 21st, 1908, a year earlier. Cook was not able to provide proof and Peary scoffed at him. The world went along with Peary, especially after Cook was subsequently found guilty of mail fraud.
> To this day, Peary's claim is still disputed (he never produced paper diaries/logs), but the bottle was issued in something like 1911, to commemorate the dispute and it depicts Peary discovering the North Pole and his claim to it.
> Bill
> 
> There is a write-up on that flask in a 1995 Bottle mag, I just can't find it


I have just acquired an example, and also have one of Adm. Byrd's Antartic flasks.  Together they are very neat.


----------

